# Pinched nerve? Arthritis? or what?



## OKSage (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 9 year old male Rottweiler named Dak. He has been having some pain when he gets up from laying down a long time. It started rather suddenly in the middle of the night when I was woke up by him yelping four times. He seemed to limp around on the front for a bit and then walked normal but was very stressed out and would not lay back down or go to sleep. I immediately took him to the vet the next day. He put him on Rimadyl after asking lots of questions, watching him walk (normally), and poking and prodding all around. He thought maybe a sprain/strain. He was only on Rimadyl a week and seemed to be better. After another week he started getting pain again. One evening he got up from the tile floor and started yelping loudly 8 or 10 times. I called the emergency vet number and got him back on Rimadyl. This is the long story made short because I have talked to the vet on the phone a couple of times too. Dak had another yelping episode this morning after appearing to trip/slide on the tile floor. I called the vet again and says it sounds like a pinched nerve...the two worst times he had pain he was holding his left front leg up like it hurts there. In between the times he is in pain he seems fine and will trot around the yard, lay down and get up and not have any pain.

This is totally stressing me out because the vets says no more tests are necessary and he should just stay on Rimadyl and see how he does. Can you give me some feedback as to what I should be looking for in Dak's behavior, what questions I should be asking the vet. I think I need to take Dak back in but need to gather my thoughts and questions. Can you tell about arthritis from x-rays? If it is a pinched nerve will it get better over time? Anyone ever use a dog chiropractor? Can he take glucosamine with the Rimadyl?

Maybe I'm just a nervous nilly pet mom who needs some support and insights from other dog-lovers....


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think x-rays are an excellent idea. Not only to look for arthritis, but with his breed and age you want to make sure you're not dealing with something like a bone tumor as well.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

First of all, thank you, thank you, thank you! for being a 'nervous nilly pet mom'. Many people go to online forums thinking they are some how a substitute for Veterinary care. You obviously care a lot about Dak (and what a great name!). 

Have you considered getting a second opinion? It seems strange to me that your Vet would put him on long term pain meds without doing more diagnostics. X-rays seem to be the next (or first) logical step. 

I would also look into the option of acupuncture. 

I am sorry I can't be of any help to you. I hope that someone can help you figure out what is causing Dak some much pain.


----------



## OKSage (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies Sassafras and +two. When I mentioned "more tests" my vet only mentioned a high dollar MRI at a big clinic miles away. If Dak does not improve alot I'm going to ask about x-rays. Do you know if they have to put a dog under to do an x-ray, or can they hold still well enough awake?

I have thought about a second opinion. I try to trust my vet because that is what he does. He went to school for that and has lots of experience! I would hate to make him mad but this is my baby we are talking about. I hope he will understand when I question him more...

It's funny how Dak acts....he has those pain episodes with the yelping and then the next day he seems almost normal. This morning he did have one little yelp when getting up from sleeping by the bed all night. But then after he got going to wanted to go outside, sniff around, bark at something, and generally be a dog. Unlike yesterday when he was yelping in pain and only wanted to pace, pant, and drool. I hope he gets better or we figure something out because I'm starting to have panic attacks everytime he sleeps cause I'm afraid of what might happen when he goes to get up!!!


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I would start looking for recommendations for a chiropractor in your area. My dogs see a chiropractor on a regular basis, and I can definitely tell the difference after an adjustment. I love my vet, and my dogs see him on a regular basis, but there are certain things I think their chiropractor is better for, and this type of situation is one of them. My vet and my chiro both know that I see the other one, and have also worked together at times trying to diagnose an issue and get it resolved.


----------



## OKSage (Aug 17, 2011)

Well we asked the vet what other tests we can do for our Dak. We decided to do blood work and xrays. I'm glad we did the testing. He was pretty sure it was not a pinched nerve to begin with because he had his "good days" when he did not seem in pain, and he thought with a pinched nerve he would not be out of pain for a long time. All the blood work was good. But the xrays showed hip dysplasia on both sides and arthritis in his left elbow. The hip dysplasia looks like it has been going on for a while by the xrays but Dak had never indicated to us that is was bothering him. We think most of his pain is from the elbow when he tries to get up. He also xrayed the neck and shoulders and they look fine.

I'm just glad to find out exactly where his pain if coming from. I'm also glad to know he did not have anything broken or any cancer. He is on Dasuquin now - I'm hoping it will help some. And will continue with the Rimadyl. Just thought I'd give you all an update and thank you again for your replies. Now I'm off to read about fish oil for dogs because I'm thinking giving it to him also.....


----------



## missy's mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Did the vet recommend any surgery for the HD? It is a progressive condition and will surely worsen over time. Rimadyl being an NSAID may cause some negative effects/toxicity such as *renal toxicity and gastrointestinal ulceration*. 

There is a need to nip the problem in the bud rather than "killing the pain" and not addressing the ultimate cause/s. Know more about your dog's condition and take a proactive approach. Here's a good read about Canine Hip Dysplasia and Canine Arthritis.


----------



## OKSage (Aug 17, 2011)

He did mention that surgery could be done, as in hip replacement. But he did not reccomend it for Dak because of his age...

Thanks for the links...I'll be sure to go check those out.


----------

